# Easy Boarded Up Windows



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

2 fence slats and some paint...can't beat that!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

I was going to ask why you had holes on either side of the windows and then I noticed you live in Florida. Nice looking boarded windows.


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

gotta love the hurricane shutter holes!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Those holes come in handy, eh? Fast and easy prop work... I like it!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I love the boarded up window look! I'm sure you appreciate doing your windows like that this time of year for fun rather than out of necessity!


----------



## volunteerguy (Sep 30, 2007)

two years ago, i had to pull down all of my decorations for katrina and wilma...so far so good this year!


----------

